# Only "1" DOG



## BamaSlam (Nov 5, 2011)

Question out of curiousity for all you veteran and novice hog doggers.. If you could only have one dog to hunt hogs with, only 1, what would it be? Purebred or cross doesn't matter. A dog that will catch and bay. Also is there anyone on here who only runs one dog at a time? Thanks for your response.


----------



## johnbanks63 (Nov 5, 2011)

Depends on if you want to watch a bay or catch hog. If you just want to bay any good dog will do if you want to catch one personally i would have to turn a running pit loose.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 5, 2011)

I ran 1 dog for a couple yrs bulldogxplott . He was a 1 dog wrecking crew . He left when you turned him loose and would catch a good size before you got there and would catch a big hog on command he is 7 now and Ihad to get some younger blood to put with him to help him out but in his younger day he was a warhorse .I aint sayin he s a superdog but me and him caught a few hogs here and there through the years .He is the best Ive ever owned ive hunted with better noses or speed but he is the best all around dog ive ever had


----------



## BamaSlam (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks coolerman sounds like a jam up dog. I know a lot of people dont recommend running with one dog but I like watchin a little 1 vs. 1. I have a few American Bulldogs that I feel would make some good catch dogs but I havent put them on anything yet. Johnbanks63 I am referring to a dog that will do both baying and catching.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 6, 2011)

I have heard of these kind of dogs before but I have yet to see one. I have saw a few that was real gritty and most of them stayed under your feet and had no hunt to them.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 6, 2011)

Joe is no superstar by any means but he has a place in my kennel from now on . We caught some hogs and lost some hogs but had a good time either way .If the hog was there win ,loose , or draw he didnt get to stop and eat acorns that day


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I usually hunt ONE find dog and ONE lead in bulldog, on occasian I will run a puppy with my lead dog. I had a female FL Cur that would do it all by herself, find and catch but she stayed cut up, So I sold her to a friend down south where it doesnt take 30 minutes to get to a bay. Alot of my friends down there use these type of dogs and have great success.

I live in the city limits of Tallahassee and CANT have a yard full of 15barking dogs on chains. I expect anyone of my dogs to go find and stop a hog by themselves. You dont need a box full of dogs to catch hogs IMO


----------



## BamaSlam (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks caughthog1 for your response. I understand about the city limits Im in the same boat.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 6, 2011)

I run cur/pit crosses. If i'm out by myself I usually just take one dog. My female will catch a pretty good hog solo but will back up & bay  if it's a rank one. You can usually talk her into catching it. I've caught hundreds of hogs with her.   I haven't ever heard my male bay. He is strictly trail & catch.


----------



## Octspike (Nov 6, 2011)

I have an old friend who use to run one dog...this  dog would ride the front of the boat...wind...jump into the marsh...trail and bay..!!  we would then walk in with his rednose to catch...tried to buy that dog on several occ...with no luck...!  haha


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 7, 2011)

If yall are talking about 1 dog baying then a lead in catch dog yes I know a lot of dogs that can do that.I have 3 of my own that can hunt alone or can be hunted all together depending on where I'm at and how long we gonna hunt. I still stick to the 1 dog does it all,I've never seen it before but would like to see a dog hunt and catch a hog al by itself.


----------



## BamaSlam (Nov 7, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> If yall are talking about 1 dog baying then a lead in catch dog yes I know a lot of dogs that can do that.I have 3 of my own that can hunt alone or can be hunted all together depending on where I'm at and how long we gonna hunt. I still stick to the 1 dog does it all,I've never seen it before but would like to see a dog hunt and catch a hog al by itself.



Yeah this is what Im referring to.. 1 dog to do the entire job. track, bay, and catch. theres a video out there of a guy who only runs one dog and its called "cut me if you can" I was just wondering if anyone has one of these dogs what 1 dog breed would be most likely to succeed.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't saw the video but I did watch a clip on Youtube of him introducing his dogs and it also showed his dogs hanging on a hogs head flopping like a rag doll. Every video I have saw him do is walking dogs and what I call site hunting. If anyone on here can take ONE dog and go to the woods turn it out and let it hunt down a hog and catch it I would love to go hunt with you one time just PM me.


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 7, 2011)

BamaSlam said:


> Yeah this is what Im referring to.. 1 dog to do the entire job. track, bay, and catch. theres a video out there of a guy who only runs one dog and its called "cut me if you can" I was just wondering if anyone has one of these dogs what 1 dog breed would be most likely to succeed.



If you want a ONE man show meaning that dog finds, bays, and catches on command your gonna need a dog with some grit. The only dogs I have seen with my own eyes do this were ALL Florida Curs or Cur/bulldog crosses. Most would hunt out maybe 500 yards and would quit running after an hour but would catch anything small or catch when you got there. I had a gyp that would do this but continually stayed beat up or cut down.


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 7, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> I haven't saw the video but I did watch a clip on Youtube of him introducing his dogs and it also showed his dogs hanging on a hogs head flopping like a rag doll. Every video I have saw him do is walking dogs and what I call site hunting. If anyone on here can take ONE dog and go to the woods turn it out and let it hunt down a hog and catch it I would love to go hunt with you one time just PM me.



I know of a handful of these dogs and there all south of Ocala. Its the only way I use to hunt one maybe two dogs to do it all.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 7, 2011)

caughthog1 said:


> I know of a handful of these dogs and there all south of Ocala. Its the only way I use to hunt one maybe two dogs to do it all.



2 dogs I can see but 1 I don't.


----------



## Blessed (Nov 7, 2011)

Had a dog get killed last year that was a one man show. 1/2 plott, 1/4 blackmouth, 1/4 bull mastiff. Hunted med. to long range, dead silent, would trail and bay and catch on command. Have seen him stay bayed for 2-3 hours and wait til you got there to catch. Got rough with another dog and that is what got him killed.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to hunt with a guy that had pitt/quarter hound female who did it ALL! You could drop her anywhere and she would find one.. bay with three barks.. then catch and hold, til her owner got there and ripped her off. To top it all off she was about as smart as the come. She knew how to get the job done while staying as safe as possible. We caught some nice boars that had descent cutters with her, but she never had any bad cuts. She was never ran with a vest or collar. I was told she got cut bad once when she was young, but I never saw it happen again. Dogs like her do exist. However, I think they are few and rare!


----------



## johnbanks63 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ive never had one that would do both by itself all mine will either bay or catch.Now they might catch a small one but for the most part one or the other I mostly walk hunt and I dont want my dog to be caught and it take me too long to get to them. If I had means of getting to them quicker would love to have one though. Be alot cheaper on the feed bill.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 8, 2011)

any body have a female still alive that does it all Id be interested in breeding joe for some pups . I can give numbers and references on him and the breeder he came from if needed . if any body interested pm me just a thuoght


----------



## simoncreek okie (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive seen Yella Blackmouth curs that were only hunted 1 dog at a time....would bay like crazy and catch like :nono::nono::nono::nono: when you got to 'em and asked 'em too!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 15, 2011)

Me and sghoghunter have discussed this many times and i believe there is some confusion here. I got a couple that will solo on a medium hog and hot sign.what he is talking about is a dog that will hunt out(500 yards) and catch a 300lb+ hog and hold till you get there everytime. Not saying they dont exist just aint seen any....


----------



## coolerman (Nov 16, 2011)

He still goes 500 yds or better but cant hold the big hogs like he use to he tries them big ones a time or 2 and bays  he has been lucky not to have been killed by now . When he was younger if it wasnt rank enough to cut him off chances were he was caught or bayin an earless hog .At 7 yrs old he aint what he use to be . Now I aint bragging there are better dogs but he will go on a "nature hike"and he will catch a hog alot bigger than I think he should being a bay dog. I hunted a good while by hisself


----------



## gnarlyone (Nov 16, 2011)

*Dog*

Any n.v. dog better be able to do that or he aint
  much of a dog......i would not consider that uncommon at all.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 16, 2011)

Gnarlyone I myself don't have N/V but I do have some real good friends that do and I have a few catches under my belt, but no where near you,and I still wouldn't feel there is "one"dog that I would feel comfortable with on big boars by themself. Now 2 dogs I would. Now back to the original question I still don't believe that one dog can be turned out and it hunt down a hog and it hold a big hog all by itself.  Like I said earlier if you have one PM me cause I would like to see it hunt.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 17, 2011)

gnarlyone said:


> any n.v. Dog better be able to do that or he aint
> much of a dog......i would not consider that uncommon at all.



agree but nv/thermal dogs dont hunt they just catch.


----------



## gnarlyone (Nov 17, 2011)

*Lol*

I don't own even 1  n.v  only dogs....As Tanya  Tucker would say........"Step back non-believers...or the rain will never come."


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 17, 2011)

My uncle used to have an argenteen doggoe (spelling) these dogs were pure destruction on hogs and would track and catch a hog but when the hunt was over they would curl up with the kids like a lab or something.They were the most loving and gentle family dogs I had seen but he payed around 1500 bucks for them as pups and this was back in the early 90s so they were way out of my price range.He sold out all but his last one and let a guy borrow it and the an told him it got killed while hunting in florida but one of his friends said he was so impressed with it that he told that story so he didnt have to give it back but he never had any proof.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 17, 2011)

What is a N.V. dog not sure about what N.V. stands for


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 17, 2011)

coolerman said:


> What is a N.V. dog not sure about what N.V. stands for


Night Vision


----------



## plotthunter05 (Nov 18, 2011)

ive hunted with coolermans joe dog somebody needs to come off a gyp for him to breed to thats a nicer dogs than whats he's admiting i'd want a pup


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 19, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Me and sghoghunter have discussed this many times and i believe there is some confusion here. I got a couple that will solo on a medium hog and hot sign.what he is talking about is a dog that will hunt out(500 yards) and catch a 300lb+ hog and hold till you get there everytime. Not saying they dont exist just aint seen any....



I haven't seen any dog that can solo at medium range like that consistently. I wouldn't want one. If I had to have one dog to hog hunt with it would be half pit and the other half either bird or cur. I enjoy time in the woods as much as anybody but can see a 500 yard solo bay turning into alot of bays that break up about the time you get 50 yards from it. When you finally get to it you and your dog are beat. Lost a dog to a heat stroke a couple years ago that caught a hog on the way to another bay. We killed the hog and got to looking the dogs over. He was about 400 yards back the way we came. Still holding on but had been for about an hour so him and the hog were overheated and exhausted when we got there. When I first got into hog hunting I wanted one dog to do it all but now there is only one way I would feel comfortable doing it. That is with a close hunting dog that I can walk with down wind of creeks, bottoms and other areas that I believe to be holding hogs. Wouldn't have to hunt past a hundred yards but must find any hog within that hundred yards and have the speed to stop it. Wind hogs not track them. I feel like I could catch alot of hogs like that with a good dog but that's about the only scenario I have seen that a one dog show will consistently bring home bacon. I just don't like walking to alot of bays way off that break up and start again another hundred or two hundred yards away. A dog that is all catch will stop it but if it's too far away to see or hear the fight your dog might be caught and you don't even know it. Alot of big boars don't squeal when caught and a dog that has caught can't bark. Just sounds like a recipe for disaster when they are a quater mile away.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 20, 2011)

Alot of it depends on the dog does he have enough sense to know "he'll be here in a minute " just keep baying and dont let him break . If he does break I got to stop him . Ive saw several good boars that didnt have an ear left  his sack would be wide open joe would bay till i got there and catch on the jaw and he wouldnt have scratch on him . dont ask me how cause i cant tell you . the old mutt just had some good sense is all i can think . Any thing that will breed its own momma will make a liar out of you but I cant count how many times he has out run a quicktrack IMO he is a plug and thats all Ill ever call him i just no what he has done for me I ll keep feeding him . me and him have had the same problems as everybody else i.e gettin out run , cant make the hog stop , tracks to old  but there are dogs that are 1 dog shows that will hunt farther than 100 yds , actually use their nose and trail a hog , stop a hog  when gets there , fast enough to get there most of the time  , and either catch the hog when you get there or already have it caught . I think he just had enough sense to know a big hog and wait on me . . And yea ive seen a few tear away from him but it aint been many. Plotthunter thanks for the compliment my old plug appreciates it and a litter of pups would be nice he is gray faced and its just a matter of time fore he gets caught slippin


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 20, 2011)

Coolerman sounds like you have an exceptional dog in joe. I don't doubt he can do what you say but think you would have caught alot more hogs with him with a good bay dog to help him than just hunting him by himself. But the original question of breed is asking a question that is tough to answer. Ok joe is a bull/plott that can do it all but there are probly a thousand other bull/plots out there that can't. Having a dog with good sense, grit , range, nose, stamina, that combines agility with raw power is asking alot out of any dog. I have seen a leopard cur that could do it alone most of the time but a gritty mee too dog made him alot better. You could go through alot of good dogs trying to find one that will do it on their own.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> I run cur/pit crosses. If i'm out by myself I usually just take one dog. My female will catch a pretty good hog solo but will back up & bay  if it's a rank one. You can usually talk her into catching it. I've caught hundreds of hogs with her.   I haven't ever heard my male bay. He is strictly trail & catch.



I have never owned hog dogs, but my first few times hunting hogs was with my buddy who had 1 dog, it was a Cur/Pit mix!

Not only was he a great pet, he would FIND, CATCH.......and BAY!  He bayed a 225 hog til we got there and put a .22lr between its eyes!

The most amazing thing I saw him do was catch a piglet, buy having his paw on top of it, holding it down til we got there!
 Did not put a scratch on the piglet.........6 months later, that Piglet found itself on the BBQ


----------



## willy57 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a redbone cur that will do it all on one hunt last year in Aucilla had 6 dogs on ground about 800 yrds out from rd dogs jump went west crossed rd i walk hunt so i came out to rd tracked dogs swa dogs loop across rd about 500 yrds down got dogs back except the redbone cur loaded other dogs up tracked her and dang shes back about where we jomped hog and not moving so her we go we walked to bay she doesnt get close on big hog unles your there with her she bays on a big boy with plenty of room this doesnt press hog to break we didnt bring thecatch dog my son walked in and shot the hog with his muzzle loader she kept hog at bay by herself its all in the dog.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 20, 2011)

EJS I agree with you to a degree he is old and losing a step and another dog does help him now BUT ive got a plott gyp that i run with him because she is straight bay not too close not too far reason bein if another dog is with him he is a whole lot rougher before i get there and most of the time he winds up gettin cut up alot more ...I cant tell you why but he only got cut a few times when he was all I had and 99% of them I was there with him and he got it after we started tryin to catch the hog ....His granddaddy was a catch dog and the guy that breed him showed me something one time I never saw before in a catch dog . When you turned him loose he would go at hog at mach 5 speed like any other catch dog .... at the last minute he would throw out the parachute and stop the hog would swing and try to cut him and when the hog tyrned his head he stuck him .... very rarely got cut . It happened so fast it looked like any other catch till the guy pionted it out to me . I know it sounds crazy and like :nono::nono: but when the guy told me I called his bluff and made him show me . All my catch dogs Ive ever had we KamiKazie wide open srart to finish but that one was diffrent . He did it every single time I got where I would make sure to watch and see if he did it diffrent and he never did And still does it to this day. I think sense has alot to do with it . We never shot hogs with joe all of them were caught live . He loses a few and wins a few  but both of us have fun doin it now I got him a little help so the old plug dont look so bad when there is people watching and I got another dog to blame the mess up on . hahaha


----------



## coolerman (Nov 20, 2011)

EJS by the way he aint exceptional just average trust me he aint no super dog and I aint trying to make him sound more than he is just average dog thats living right , has areal long lucky streak  , and manages to stumble on a hog now and again HE AINT A SUPER DOG BY ANY MEANS ....."Well Rounded" would be a better term . Ive seen better noses  , more speed ,  more grit , ect in other dogs I think he just got a small dose of all of it backed up by a big heart


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## coolerman (Nov 20, 2011)

haha thats pretty good its like tv if you dont like it you dont have to watch it


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah this board is like a TV show,seems like people like to see other people fussing and fighting rather than the way of the good ole times and I'm talking about the put up or shut up days.


----------



## gin house (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive heard of the one dog shows myself but have yet to see one.  I know theres dogs out there that will go hunt and catch by themselves but as far as consistantly finding and catching by themselves ive never seen one.  First off, If you hunt places(like most claim to on here) where the hogs dont hang around for a bay,  what if you cant get to the dog quickly on a big hog or how long will that hog hand aroung for your dog to bark at him?   If i have to talk a dog into catching id take a catch dog.  Around here there arent many hogs that will hang around while you play dog whisperer.  Ive seen many hogs wreck a whole pack of dogs many times.  Ive also seen good packs of dogs with a good pit get beat down and no hog quite a few times.  I just dont see one dog doing what many dogs cant do at times and i really doubt the longevity of the lifespan on this one dog show.  Like SGH said, if there is one out there like stated above i would like to hunt with it, not saying theyre not out there but id have to see it.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

This is funny put up or shut up thats funny too I dont see why people get so dang bent outta shape the  question was"if you could have only one dog , "1DOG" , to catch and bay what would it be and if there was any body that hunted just "ONE DOG" . IT WOULD BE A PLOTTxBULLDOG NAMED JOE AND YES I HAVE HUNTED JUST ONE DOG BY HISSELF . I get a kick out of this its almost comical  but I tell you whatI do win lose or draw , im getting married next weekend and my reception is the weekend after that . Joe aint been out the pen in a month , I talked to joe "since Im the dog whisperer"( that was pretty goo d too)and he checked his schedule and he said he his is open and he is up for a road trip . Im not bein ugly or mad and will come hunt and will get along with anybody but this is on reason I dont post on the net much its alwalys drama ....lets see some cards shoot me a pm


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 21, 2011)

gin house said:


> Ive heard of the one dog shows myself but have yet to see one.  I know theres dogs out there that will go hunt and catch by themselves but as far as consistantly finding and catching by themselves ive never seen one.  First off, If you hunt places(like most claim to on here) where the hogs dont hang around for a bay,  what if you cant get to the dog quickly on a big hog or how long will that hog hand aroung for your dog to bark at him?   If i have to talk a dog into catching id take a catch dog.  Around here there arent many hogs that will hang around while you play dog whisperer.  Ive seen many hogs wreck a whole pack of dogs many times.  Ive also seen good packs of dogs with a good pit get beat down and no hog quite a few times.  I just dont see one dog doing what many dogs cant do at times and i really doubt the longevity of the lifespan on this one dog show.  Like SGH said, if there is one out there like stated above i would like to hunt with it, not saying theyre not out there but id have to see it.


.                               
Well finally there is someone else that aint falling for all the talk and he his a hillbilly.


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 21, 2011)

Like I said in earlier post,if you have one I would like to see it.PM me same as above if ya don't mind trying to prove me wrong.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

my soon to be wife got a kick ouuta the "dog whisperer " that one was pretty good


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

Gin house I agree about talkin to the dog vs just turnin a catch dog loose reason for that was :nono::nono::nono::nono: I just didnt have one My old catchdog gyp got to old to hunt and i bred her twice and she didnt take and finally had a litter of pups and i had to wait on them to get big enough to take to the woods . Now you ask why didnt I just buy a catch dog ...I cant give $500 for bulldog or 200-300 dollars for puppy . I remember when a bulldog was free and one already catching was 100 bucks or so ... we all no them days is gone I was just to cheap and didnt want to spend that much cash on a bulldog that I didnt know anything about his breeding and prolly turn loose one time and get him killed . Id rather take the $500 and add some to it and get bay dog and raise my own bulldogs . I alwalys new he was pretty rough thats how I figured out he catch like he does , I didnt have nothing else


----------



## gnarlyone (Nov 21, 2011)

*Lol*

When dogs are bred to do that it is only what u consider "common"........no big deal at all.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

I hear ya


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 21, 2011)

gnarlyone said:


> When dogs are bred to do that it is only what u consider "common"........no big deal at all.


Biggest hog I ever caught weighed 317lbs. There were three rough bay dogs baying it and turned a 80lb pit loose from about ten yards. He may have touched the ground but wasn't touching long enough to stand until after I had a back leg. Looked like he had grabbed ahold of a tilt-a-whirl. I wouldn't want a good trail dog to even attempt that because they are too hard to replace. I guess you could just shoot a hog like that but I can shoot hogs without even 1 dog. I had a hard time trying to find good trail dogs, catch dogs are easy so are bay dogs. My question is who is breeding dogs that are so good that when one will find hogs consistently, bay them alone and catch and hold them by themselves that it is just "common no big deal". Heck I can probably do some marketing for the breeder. Just imagine the money we could save on dog boxes, feed,tracking systems, housing. Heck if it's common for these dogs to do it all I bet the exceptional ones you can put a pulling harness on and let them drag the hogs out for you.


----------



## gnarlyone (Nov 21, 2011)

*dog*

For the most part a dog like this has always been  considered "too rough" and not what someone wants...you breed up two dogs that have the nose and drive to get it done, the intentions
  are for these dogs to bay...as fate has it there is always "that 1"  that does all the above and catches like a bulldog...this is that "wonder dog" that everybody seems to not exist....you build your line off these types of dogs and just like producing the "complete" bay dog..you preserve the nose to somewhat,the drive to hunt,...and the grit/catch of a bulldog...anybody that knows anything about dogs knows that a good  rough curr catches just like a bulldog....most any curr that is worth keeping will hunt at least "Medium"...so why would it be so hard  to produce dogs that do that...until this thread
  i would of considered these dogs almost unwanted and culls in the "baydog" world...anybody that knows me know that i dont want anything that barks....these dogs are usually free from the "baying " folks.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

In all honesty bein realistic I wouldnt want mine to catch one that nasty by hisself anybody that hunts knows 1 on 1 the hog is gonna win everytime if you aint there thats where the "sense "part comes in.....on the other hand aint a doubt in my mind he would try it . A rank boar will whip a dog any dog 1 dog or a pack ive seen it too . if you hunt you gonna win some and loose some , thats why they call it huntin 1 dog or a baying pack with a lead in catch dog . But a dog you can take by hisself and that dog hunt more than the road you are walkin in and farther than 3 or 400 yds huntin , and stop the hog , and bay the hog and catch the hog are out there . there aint 1 dog or a pack of dogs thats gonna catch every hog they start on it just dont happen that way . We all been huntin to long and know better you are gonna get out run , whipped out of briar patches , cut up dogs and god only knows what else WE AINT HUNTIN BUNNY RABBITS . Whatever can go wrong will go wrong thats the name of the game .


----------



## plotthunter05 (Nov 21, 2011)

Coolerman come to my pens I got some you can wisper to


----------



## coolerman (Nov 21, 2011)

thats a tenfo Opie . I do em like I do mine and sing em a lullaby every night fore they go to bed . haha


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 22, 2011)

coolerman said:


> In all honesty bein realistic I wouldnt want mine to catch one that nasty by hisself anybody that hunts knows 1 on 1 the hog is gonna win everytime if you aint there thats where the "sense "part comes in.....on the other hand aint a doubt in my mind he would try it . A rank boar will whip a dog any dog 1 dog or a pack ive seen it too . if you hunt you gonna win some and loose some , thats why they call it huntin 1 dog or a baying pack with a lead in catch dog . But a dog you can take by hisself and that dog hunt more than the road you are walkin in and farther than 3 or 400 yds huntin , and stop the hog , and bay the hog and catch the hog are out there . there aint 1 dog or a pack of dogs thats gonna catch every hog they start on it just dont happen that way . We all been huntin to long and know better you are gonna get out run , whipped out of briar patches , cut up dogs and god only knows what else WE AINT HUNTIN BUNNY RABBITS . Whatever can go wrong will go wrong thats the name of the game .



Once when that Cur/pit mix I mentioned earlier came back after a fight that we could hear, but could not get to in time.  He came and had  nice gash about 3" long and 2" deep..........First time I ever seen something like that.

My buddy hyd peroxided him real good and started stitchin that dog up..........the dog never flinched! Seeing that was as amazing a thing I have ever seen a dog do


----------



## coolerman (Nov 22, 2011)

you get a rough veteran dog thats been cut up bunch its second nature its also good to clean em and stitch em quick while the adrenaline still pumping some dogs are diffrent I had a brother to joe that would hunt good but was a sissy for a scratch almost like a kid that scratched hisself and freaked out . He get a little scuffed up and you couldnt touch him he wouldnt try to bite or nothin just holler bloody murder it was almost funny . I guess he just didnt have a high pain threshold


----------



## buddylee (Nov 22, 2011)

Most folks are breeding for trailing and baying dogs. Most dogs are not big enough to hold a big hog if he wants to run. Running a dog in the woods by himself that is straight catch is simply irresponsible. Night vision in a feild is a different story. Most of the straight catch type dogs tend to have shorter lives than bay dogs. Running 2 -3 straight catch dogs together is safer for the dogs assuming they will run together. Proper cut gear goes a long ways.


----------



## gnarlyone (Nov 23, 2011)

*lol*

I am sorry for being "irresponsible" Buddy...i will try to do better...


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 23, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Me and sghoghunter have discussed this many times and i believe there is some confusion here. I got a couple that will solo on a medium hog and hot sign.what he is talking about is a dog that will hunt out(500 yards) and catch a 300lb+ hog and hold till you get there everytime. Not saying they dont exist just aint seen any....



Most of the time it seems a real gritty dog lacks the nose or bottom to hunt out over 500 yards consistently in no sign and catch anything from 30lbs to 300lbs by itself but Im telling yall GA boys that they do exist but there rare just like any GREAT hogdog there NOT a dime a dozen. I owned a gyp you could free cast anywhere and she would catch anything alone no matter the size believe it or not. I know of a handful of these dogs but they are ALL in Central or South Florida where the walking is easier and you can get to a bay fast before your dog is dead. The reason yall (SGhoghunter and Koyote76) havent seen one is because most people hunt dogs that fit the terrain they hunt and most parts of GA does not fit this certain style of dog. If yall wanna see this type of dog keep heading south on 75.


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 23, 2011)

On another note most of these dogs I have seen do this were FL Curs or Cur/Pit mixes. I would assume somebody in GA has a Campbell  Cur that would hunt out over 500 yards in no sign and catch anything no matter the size alone????? Doesn't Mr.Campbell breed for medium range catch anything dogs????


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 23, 2011)

caughthog1 said:


> Most of the time it seems a real gritty dog lacks the nose or bottom to hunt out over 500 yards consistently in no sign and catch anything from 30lbs to 300lbs by itself but Im telling yall GA boys that they do exist but there rare just like any GREAT hogdog there NOT a dime a dozen. I owned a gyp you could free cast anywhere and she would catch anything alone no matter the size believe it or not. I know of a handful of these dogs but they are ALL in Central or South Florida where the walking is easier and you can get to a bay fast before your dog is dead. The reason yall (SGhoghunter and Koyote76) havent seen one is because most people hunt dogs that fit the terrain they hunt and most parts of GA does not fit this certain style of dog. If yall wanna see this type of dog keep heading south on 75.


Yeah I have heard that before and I also have invited a few to come up and show me how its done but you know what I have yet to see it happen. Just how diffrent is Fl hunting from Ga if yall's dogs can hunt out 500 yds and catch hogs. Most of the ones that I've heard of either walk hunt or ride a dog around until the dog winds one. Up here I like to just pull up to a spot where I've caught hogs before and let the dogs tell me if they are still there.


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 23, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> Yeah I have heard that before and I also have invited a few to come up and show me how its done but you know what I have yet to see it happen. Just how diffrent is Fl hunting from Ga if yall's dogs can hunt out 500 yds and catch hogs. Most of the ones that I've heard of either walk hunt or ride a dog around until the dog winds one. Up here I like to just pull up to a spot where I've caught hogs before and let the dogs tell me if they are still there.



Well there's a huge difference between anywhere in Georgia and South Florida the woods arent nowhere near the same. I have seen a dog that will range out in south Florida 1000 yards come up here and barely make it out 500 yards. N Florida and GA have similar terrain, I have hunted a few places in GA all were south of Macon (Thomasville, Cairo, Bainbridge, Moultrie, Pavo etc). The dogs that we are talking about in this thread are a HUGE liability and there days are numbered, they can get killed any day depending on the hog. When I moved to Tallahassee I traded/sold the gritty curs I had and went to long range free cast bay dogs like your talking about. It works alot better and saves on vet bills. 

What breed of dog do you run SGhoghunter?? and how far do your dogs range in no sign??


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 23, 2011)

All my dogs are cross's except one and he is a plott. Its hard to say how far they will range out cause today they may go 300yds and hit hogs and next week they may go 900 but there is one thing for sure they don't hang around my feet. We don't have big blocks of woods so I really don't know how far they will go before they decide they wanta come back. Now the plott is a diffrent dog,I can turn him out and he is gonna go find a track if its 500 yds or 2 miles he don't have no stop and has way to much hunt to him


----------



## coolerman (Nov 23, 2011)

SGH what kind of terrian do yall hunt swamp , hills , farm fields . I try to hunt hills in the summer to avoid the gators ( thats my biggest fear is feeding a dog to a gator I hate them dang things , seems like the only like good dogs)and hunt the swamps once it cools down .


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 23, 2011)

We don't have hills where I live but we do a good bit of hunting in west Ga and they are a few hills over there. When we hunt around here we hunt farm land,river bottoms and some of the worst over grown clearcuts that you can think of.


----------



## coolerman (Nov 23, 2011)

Tenfo sounds good


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 24, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> All my dogs are cross's except one and he is a plott. Its hard to say how far they will range out cause today they may go 300yds and hit hogs and next week they may go 900 but there is one thing for sure they don't hang around my feet. We don't have big blocks of woods so I really don't know how far they will go before they decide they wanta come back. Now the plott is a diffrent dog,I can turn him out and he is gonna go find a track if its 500 yds or 2 miles he don't have no stop and has way to much hunt to him



Ya I like my dogs to hunt out at least 400 yards in no sign and Im not much on hounds but have hunted with a Plott, I really liked. Sounds like we have a similar style of hunting. Are your crosses hound/cur crosses or just curs??? Im trying to stay as quiet as I can yet have a dog that hunts hard and has bottom. 

Matt


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 24, 2011)

Got a female that's 1/2 walker 1/2 pit that's dead silent till hog gets stopped and a male that's 1/2 kemmer,1/4 walker and 1/4pit that's dead silent until stopped.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Nov 30, 2011)

I got one that will do it... The Campbell cur i bought last year,it dont matter to him.. dead silent,will hunt out about 400yrds.. Will catch anything from 10- 300lbs..Has done it many of times,I dont mean walk in there and tell him to catch it either,when it stops,its caught,whether im 20yrds frm him or a mile..Only time ive ever heard him bark,if its a big hog,he will usually bark twice real fast,then catch..i guess telling me to hurry up..lol!.. hes been lucky so far only 2 vet trips..probly wont have him long,if he catches wrong one..By far the best dog ive ever owned..


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 30, 2011)

I would like to see it cause the two that we hunted with a few years back were cull's to me.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 30, 2011)

sghoghunter said:


> I would like to see it cause the two that we hunted with a few years back were cull's to me.



The one that wouldn't leave our feet or the one that tried to catch you?


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 30, 2011)

That was them HD.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Dec 6, 2011)

Well sounds like u got culls then, i "had" 2 myself,wouldnt leave my feet,one did try to catch truck tire  everytime it moved...Guess i got lucky then with the ones i got now....


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 9, 2011)

No I didn't have 2 culls.A good buddy of mine had them one weekend when we went hunting with him. They came from Gary's yard,ya know the man that breeds them. He was told to hunt them and see how he liked them. I myself would have culled them just like you did yours and I guess sooner or later you can get lucky with any dog breed. We hunt a good bit in west ga and if yours is a one dog show I would love for you to prove me wrong.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 10, 2011)

buddylee said:


> Running a dog in the woods by himself that is straight catch is simply irresponsible. Night vision in a feild is a different story. Most of the straight catch type dogs tend to have shorter lives than bay dogs. Running 2 -3 straight catch dogs together is safer for the dogs assuming they will run together. Proper cut gear goes a long ways.



not trying to start an arguement or a peeing contest (been enough of that in another thread on here lately) just wondering what you base this opinion on....personal experience, what you have heard, or just what you think? From personal experience i dont agree. I hunt RCD's. In 8 years of owning and hunting my own dogs iv only had 2 good ones killed....the first one caught tons of hogs and tons of big hogs, some by himself and some with other dogs....he has been caught on a couple big rank boars with 2 and 3 inch teeth by himself for up to 45 min- an hour at the time.......BUT when he got killed he may have been on the hog 45 seconds WITH another dog...that quick......The second dog iv had killed was pretty much same story. plenty of good hogs by herself and came out smelling like a rose, when she got killed, she hadnt even got he teeth sank in. one hit from the hog and she was gone...........i have caught a few hogs with my dogs and have yet to see for myself your statement to be true. it could happen to any dog, just right place right time............another thing i dont agree with is running straight catch dog in the woods is irresponsible where nightvision one in a field is not, so what happens when the hog wins the race out the field but gets caught a half mile in the woods?? how could you say one is irresponsible and not the other when you have a chance of having the same outcome....a hog caught way down in the woods........a hog dog is most likely going to get cut down at some point, whether you watching, or a mile away,the only difference is will you be there to watch or not........like i said, not trying to start an arguement at all, just wondering what made you build that opinion


----------



## coolerman (Dec 11, 2011)

just to clarify what is the diffrence in a Running catch dog and hunting  a straight catch dog loose . I dont have or do either was just wondering if I was missing something


----------



## pitbull (Dec 11, 2011)

My kinda dog is one that will catch one solo or have the school bus with him. Ive got 2 now that if they get apart from each other and strike a hog they gonna catch no matter what or die trying. I like catching hogs not baying. If they do bay more than 2-3 minutes you'd better get down there with some back up cause he gonna be big and mean. One is a leopard the other is 1/2 blue 1/2 bird both silent.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Dec 11, 2011)

coolerman said:


> just to clarify what is the diffrence in a Running catch dog and hunting  a straight catch dog loose . I dont have or do either was just wondering if I was missing something



same thing, dog that will go find a hog and not bark.....all catch


----------



## coolerman (Dec 12, 2011)

tenfo thought I might have missed something or missunderstood


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

As I read alot of these post I just Luagh.... I can tell you this coolermans Joe dog is everybit above average!!!! My grandpa owned him and back in his day he was a beast.... Im not talkin 500 to 900 yards dog im talkin several miles and catch anything.... Matter of fact we dont kill our hogs cause our population is down... we let joe go cause he was tearin the hogs up to bad... I like a ruff dog but you might as well be leadin a LONG RANGE Catch dog... Personally I dont see how he is still alive...


----------



## coolerman (Dec 15, 2011)

I appreciate it there tieemup but he just a over the hill cull ...but I reckon ill keep feeding him till I get a good dog .....reckon in a year or 2 I can get him some dentures or I might actually catch a hog with ears


----------



## Tieemuporleaveem (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol I hear ya... Ill feed him if you get tired of him!


----------



## Hurttcur (Aug 23, 2013)

I've got a brindle 1/2 Campbell female that will find and catch her own. Not real long range but will take a track a few miles. No bay what so ever. I thought she'd be dead by now but she's 4 and still going strong!


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 23, 2013)

back in the 70s around jacksonville, Lumber city, and Mcrae we used just 1 dog. Big white english bulldog. He was sweet as could be with people, but he was - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - on wheels on a hog. back then just about every farm around there had a white english on it to help when the hogs got out, or wild ones got into the fields.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2013)

Dang this tread popped up after almost 2 yrs and I still haven't seen one although my ole yeller dog did catch a few 200lber's this year


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 23, 2013)

I would like to see a Rodesian Ridgeback crossed with an Argentine Dogo. Does anyone have one?


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 23, 2013)

I've never seen either one of them rich


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 23, 2013)

Those ridgebacks are rough on 1 from what I have heard. BIL had 2 males, big and lanky as a running walker and said they ate up a 100 lb sow and 2-3 pigs of her pigs before they could even get to the bay. They weren't much for finding one though.

If I had to pick just one it would be a gritty fl cur. Not that I hog hunt much except when the deer dogging stinks.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 24, 2013)

Grouper what part of north Fl you in if I may ask?


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 24, 2013)

sghoghunter said:


> Grouper what part of north Fl you in if I may ask?



Perry. 50 miles southeast of Tallahassee.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 24, 2013)

I've heard of it but never been there. I've heard people say there's some good hogs around perry


----------



## booth7 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've seen and owned several through the years that were long range and wouldn't bay. Most where bulldog crosses. Caught plenty of 300 pounders with just one dog. I got 2 on the yard right now that are one dog shows. I'm not saying they have as good of noses as my loose baying dogs but they will range out 500 to 1000+ yards on no sign and run a hog for miles if they don't catch him off the jump.Sghoghunter line us up a hunt. I'd be glad to show u a ruff dog that want hang around your feet!


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 25, 2013)

This is Will right? I could set up a hunt but we done quit hunting every where except one place and I can't take anyone to that one.


----------



## booth7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hit me up when deer season goes out. If one of them is still alive I'll show u how to put hogs on the truck with only one dog on the dirt. Theirs several dogs in ga that are one dog shows. I know where several are right now that will range out as good if not better than any dog u own and you don't need a bulldog when the Garmin shows treed


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 25, 2013)

There may be better than mine cause everybody knows mine ain't no good


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 27, 2013)

caughthog1 said:


> If you want a ONE man show meaning that dog finds, bays, and catches on command your gonna need a dog with some grit. The only dogs I have seen with my own eyes do this were ALL Florida Curs or Cur/bulldog crosses. Most would hunt out maybe 500 yards and would quit running after an hour but would catch anything small or catch when you got there. I had a gyp that would do this but continually stayed beat up or cut down.




My first experience hunting hogs was with a Pit/Cur named Spike...................He did it all by himself. 

I thought he was amazing when I saw him catch his first hog!
But when I saw him catch a Piglet by putting his paw on top of it and holding it down, I KNEW he was amazing.

I would love to have a Pit/Cur mix, just to have

He was a great Dog just to be around


----------



## madison daniel (Aug 30, 2013)

Got a pitbull that will hunt and catch any size hog by his self I take him when I just wanna go for a little bit have caught some up in the 300 lbs with just him he is one of te smartest and best dogs I got


----------



## coolerman (Sep 20, 2013)

SG I put it on the table and waited for an invite ball was in your court and never heard back I lost joe the next year after we had this conversation I wish I had the opportunity to come hunt with you and show you how good he was .... Never give him credit when he was alive cause they all make a liar out of you but I bet I've culled 50 since then and ain't found another even close its hard to hunt a mediocre dog when you have hunted a good one , I ain't been the same since he got killed and probably won't ever I judge every dog I get by his standard .....wish I had another like him he was a one dog show


----------



## oldways (Sep 20, 2013)

coolerman said:


> SG I put it on the table and waited for an invite ball was in your court and never heard back I lost joe the next year after we had this conversation I wish I had the opportunity to come hunt with you and show you how good he was .... Never give him credit when he was alive cause they all make a liar out of you but I bet I've culled 50 since then and ain't found another even close its hard to hunt a mediocre dog when you have hunted a good one , I ain't been the same since he got killed and probably won't ever I judge every dog I get by his standard .....wish I had another like him he was a one dog show



I'm talking to you from expericne Don't hold your new dogs to Joe  I didn't know this dog but you will cull alot of good dogs trying to clone him. I did this and regert it now I'm hard on dogs and cull hard but do it for the right reason's Alot of different factor's could have played into your Joe dog. I've had dogs for 30 years and the one's I had when I was younger with no bill's, Family, and all I did was hunt were top notch alot of time folks don't figure in time spent working dogs they are to blind to breeding thinking the dogs is suppose to just get it done I will promise you they won't make a dog sitting in a pen and there not born knowing all the little tricks of the trade they got to have wood's time... Good Luck


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 20, 2013)

oldways said:


> I'm talking to you from expericne Don't hold your new dogs to Joe  I didn't know this dog but you will cull alot of good dogs trying to clone him. I did this and regert it now I'm hard on dogs and cull hard but do it for the right reason's Alot of different factor's could have played into your Joe dog. I've had dogs for 30 years and the one's I had when I was younger with no bill's, Family, and all I did was hunt were top notch alot of time folks don't figure in time spent working dogs they are to blind to breeding thinking the dogs is suppose to just get it done I will promise you they won't make a dog sitting in a pen and there not born knowing all the little tricks of the trade they got to have wood's time... Good Luck



I agree they wont learn anything in a pen or on a chain or will they make great dogs without woods time but to me a true "hogdog" is born with it not teached.


----------



## oldways (Sep 20, 2013)

I agree with born with want-to and drive. But I see alot of folks think a 6month to a year and half old pup is suppose to produce like a 4 year old finished dog it won't happen if you don't apply the bootleather...just my 2 cents


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 20, 2013)

I half way agree but dogs are just like people.Just because someone does something over and over aint gonna make them good at it if they don't want to in their mind.Dogs are the same way.Ive seen MANY dogs that are in the woods more than some and not near as good as others.I have 2 cur dogs that would be VERY good dogs if they had a chance to hunt more than 1 to 2 days a week


----------



## oldways (Sep 20, 2013)

sghoghunter said:


> I half way agree but dogs are just like people.Just because someone does something over and over aint gonna make them good at it if they don't want to in their mind.Dogs are the same way.Ive seen MANY dogs that are in the woods more than some and not near as good as others.I have 2 cur dogs that would be VERY good dogs if they had a chance to hunt more than 1 to 2 days a week


Your right and your last sentence is what I'm saying I agree with you 100% If those two cur dogs were able to go to woods 5 days a week instead of one or two. Were on the same page Thats what I mean by "wood's time..."


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 20, 2013)

What I meant by that was that them 2 dogs are better than somethat hunts every day


----------



## oldways (Sep 20, 2013)

Good deal.


----------

